# Ekiga (ex GnomeMeeting): die die die skype die

## .:deadhead:.

http://www.gnomemeeting.org/

Finalmente un nuovo nome si è trovato per una delle applicazioni più hot del momento: ekiga un client per H.323 e SIP con supporto sia per l'audio che per il video!

Qui trovate alcuni screenshots.

Basta skype, benvenuto ekiga!

PS: Domanda moooolto noob

Ma a livello intuitivo, un indirizzo sip funziona come uno jabber e la posta? Ossia ho un utente [ciò che sta prima dell'@]  ed un  server [ciò che sta dopo l'@] e tutti posson parlare con tutti?[/url]

----------

## .:chrome:.

visto così, a occhio, mi sembra che sia parte di gnome 2.14: temo che passerà un po', prima di vederlo stabile.

----------

## codadilupo

nel frattempo c'e' anche gizmo  :Wink: 

net-im/gizmo-1.0.0.18.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

RESTRICT="nomirror"

GIZMO_VER="1.0.0.18-1_debian"

SIPPHONE_VER2="0.78.20060211"

SIPPHONE_VER="${SIPPHONE_VER2}-1"

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Gizmo is a P2P-VoiceIP client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gizmoproject.com/"

SRC_URI="http://www.gizmoproject.com/GizmoDownload/gizmo-project_${GIZMO_VER}_i386.deb

   http://www.gizmoproject.com/GizmoDownload/libsipphoneapi_alsa_${SIPPHONE_VER}_i386.deb"

LICENSE="gizmoproject-eula"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="app-arch/deb2targz"

RDEPEND="amd64? ( app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-glibc

      >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-1.2

      >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-2.1.1 )

   >=media-libs/gdk-pixbuf-0.2

   >=media-libs/tiff-3

   >=dev-libs/libxml2-2

   >=gnome-base/libglade-2

   >=gnome-base/orbit-2

   >=gnome-base/gconf-2

   >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7

   >=x11-libs/gtk+-2

   media-libs/freetype

   net-misc/mDNSResponder

   net-misc/curl

   net-dns/libidn

   dev-libs/expat

   dev-libs/atk

   x11-libs/pango

   virtual/x11"

S="${WORKDIR}"

src_unpack() {

   cp ${DISTDIR}/gizmo-project_${GIZMO_VER}_i386.deb .

   cp ${DISTDIR}/libsipphoneapi_alsa_${SIPPHONE_VER}_i386.deb .

   deb2targz gizmo-project_${GIZMO_VER}_i386.deb

   deb2targz libsipphoneapi_alsa_${SIPPHONE_VER}_i386.deb

   tar xzf gizmo-project_${GIZMO_VER}_i386.tar.gz

   tar xzf libsipphoneapi_alsa_${SIPPHONE_VER}_i386.tar.gz

}

src_install() {

   exeinto /usr/bin

   doexe usr/bin/gizmo

   dolib.so usr/lib/libsipphonesslopsapi.so.${SIPPHONE_VER2}

   dolib.so usr/lib/libsipphoneapi.so.${SIPPHONE_VER2}

   dosym libsipphonesslopsapi.so.${SIPPHONE_VER2} /usr/$(get_libdir)/libsipphonesslopsapi.so

   dosym libsipphoneapi.so.${SIPPHONE_VER2} /usr/$(get_libdir)/libsipphoneapi.so

   dodoc usr/share/doc/gizmo-project/*

   docinto libsipphoneapi

   dodoc usr/share/doc/libsipphoneapi/*

   insinto /usr/share

   doins -r usr/share/gizmo

   doins -r usr/share/libsipphoneapi

   make_desktop_entry gizmo "Gizmo VoIP" gizmo

   insinto /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps

   newins usr/share/gizmo/pixmaps/icons/gizmo-icon-48.png gizmo.png

   [[ ! -f "${ROOT}/usr/$(get_libdir)/libexpat.so.1" ]] && dosym libexpat.so /usr/$(get_libdir)/libexpat.so.1

   [[ ! -f "${ROOT}/usr/$(get_libdir)/libtiff.so.4" ]] && dosym libtiff.so /usr/$(get_libdir)/libtiff.so.4

}
```

Coda

----------

## X-Drum

mi unisco al coro: die die die skype die

----------

## ultimodruido

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> visto così, a occhio, mi sembra che sia parte di gnome 2.14: temo che passerà un po', prima di vederlo stabile.

 ciao! io lo uso gia da un mesetto circa e mi sembra moooolto più stabile di liferea che invece fa gia parte di gnome... a mio avviso si può gia usare in tranquillità

ciauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> io lo uso gia da un mesetto circa e mi sembra moooolto più stabile di liferea che invece fa gia parte di gnome... a mio avviso si può gia usare in tranquillità

 

che cosa? gnome o ekiga?  :Confused: 

----------

## ultimodruido

io uso ekiga, ho provato uno dei primi ebuild disponibili della versione beta... scusa ho sottinteso troppe cose.

e credo di aver capito ora a cosa ti riferivi. Tu parlavi dell'ebuild stabile io invece credevo ti riferissi al programma in sè.

Perdono   :Wink: 

Nic

----------

## .:chrome:.

veramente mi riferivo a tutto il paccone di gnome, però in qualche modo ci siamo capiti lo stesso  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Ma per curiosita', altri sistemi operativi non unix hanno software in grado di parlare con eiga o gizmo ?

Fede

----------

## .:deadhead:.

http://www.imfederation.com/ che figata: la confederazione dei programmi IM che usano protocolli open ed comunicano tra loro senza problemi!  :Very Happy: 

@fede

gizmo è multipiattaforma

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> nel frattempo c'e' anche gizmo 

 

Pero' non ha la webcam....  :Sad: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   nel frattempo c'e' anche gizmo  
> 
> Pero' non ha la webcam.... 

 

Se vuoi la webcam:

```
nick@nick-book ~ $ eix -v wengo

* net-im/wengophone 

     Available versions:  1.0_pre20060106

     Installed:           1.0_pre20060106

     Homepage:            http://dev.openwengo.com

     Description:         Wengophone is a VoIP client featuring the SIP protcol

     License:             GPL-2

```

In pratica è identico a Skype, ma free...  :Wink: 

----------

## ultimodruido

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma per curiosita', altri sistemi operativi non unix hanno software in grado di parlare con eiga o gizmo ?
> 
> Fede

 

Riferendoci a Windows nelle FAQ c'è

 *Ekiga FAQ wrote:*   

> 2.4. You are talking about SIP and H.323. I do not know what it is, which one should I choose?
> 
> If you want to call Windows Messenger users, use SIP. If you want to call Netmeeting users, use H.323. If you do not know what protocol to use, use SIP. The URL prefix determines what protocol will be used, e.g. sip: or h323: (or callto:). 

 

----------

## federico

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Ma per curiosita', altri sistemi operativi non unix hanno software in grado di parlare con eiga o gizmo ?
> 
> Fede 
> 
> Riferendoci a Windows nelle FAQ c'è
> ...

 

Forte, ma anche msn utilizzera' sip secondo voi?

Mi sa che mi serve un ebuild per provarlo  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## ultimodruido

 *federico wrote:*   

> Mi sa che mi serve un ebuild per provarlo 

 

Tell me if you like this:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119611

----------

## .:chrome:.

un momento... mi sa che non ho capito una mazza...

ekiga è un client H.323 e SIP, va bene... fin qui ci sono

mi dicono dalla regia che è meglio di skype... mi fido

ma la questione è: con ekiga posso parlare con la gente che usa skype?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> un momento... mi sa che non ho capito una mazza...
> 
> ekiga è un client H.323 e SIP, va bene... fin qui ci sono
> 
> mi dicono dalla regia che è meglio di skype... mi fido
> ...

 

Per quanto ho capito io no...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

con skype ci parla solo chi usa skype, per via del fatto che lor signori usano un protocollo proprietario.

Io invece rilancio la mia niubbesca domanda: il funzionamento degli account sip è analogo a quello degli  account di jabber? Ossia mi registro presso un serve sip [sia esso ngi, tiscali, cippalippa] e poi dò ai miei amici un contatto del tipo $mionick@$server ? O cos'altro?

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Domanda moooolto noob
> 
> Ma a livello intuitivo, un indirizzo sip funziona come uno jabber e la posta? Ossia ho un utente [ciò che sta prima dell'@]  ed un  server [ciò che sta dopo l'@] e tutti posson parlare con tutti?

 

L'indirizzamento SIP (pubblico) funziona grosso modo come hai appena detto. 

In realtà le cose sono leggermente più complicate dal momento che esiste un indirizzo pubblico e uno privato gestito dal provider (il fornitore del servizio SIP). Quello pubblico è sempre lo stesso mentre quello privato viene bindato all'attuale device che stai usando e/o alla tua attuale visited network. Questo meccanismo permette la mobilità dell'utente (roaming) e quella del device.

----------

## earcar

 *gutter wrote:*   

> L'indirizzamento SIP (pubblico) funziona grosso modo come hai appena detto. 
> 
> In realtà le cose sono leggermente più complicate dal momento che esiste un indirizzo pubblico e uno privato gestito dal provider (il fornitore del servizio SIP). Quello pubblico è sempre lo stesso mentre quello privato viene bindato all'attuale device che stai usando e/o alla tua attuale visited network. Questo meccanismo permette la mobilità dell'utente (roaming) e quella del device.

 

Anch'io mi stavo chiedendo la stessa cosa. Grande gutter risposta chiara e sintetica, dovresti fare politica  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

quindi resta il problema di parlare con chi ha l'applicativo XYZ. sono costretto ad installarmelo pure io. che palle

----------

## .:deadhead:.

a parte skype chi usa sip lo si becca, indipendentemente dal provider. Mi associo ai ringraziamenti nei cfr di gutter!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Ho emerso senza troppe difficolta' ekiga, ma non capisco se ho bisogno di attivare un account di ekiga oppure se ho la possibilita' di utilizzare qualche account che magari gia' possiedo (quali?)

Ciao, Federico

----------

## federico

Accodo una seconda domana a quella sopra posta, sto ekiga qui in quale caso dovrebbe proporre anche l'utilizzo di una webcam? Ho un po' di cam, quando inserisco i moduli si accendono, appaiono i varii dev/video0 ma ekiga non mi da mai la possibilita' di utilizzarle, dovevo emergere i vari software con qualche use particolare ?

Fede

----------

